# Paisajes de la ruta Ica-Chincha



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esa última foto está muy buena.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> Muy buenas fotos ! Desde Cañete se puede ver muchas areas verdes y sembrios de caña de azúcar asi como viñedos antes y después de Ica... Al sur de Ica ya abundan los desiertos...
> 
> Muy lindos paisajes en las tomas...


Uhm... En el sur no hay muchos cultivos de caña de azúcar, eso si viñedos un montón al igual q espárragos, árboles frutales, páprika, paltos y verduras como tomates.
Y yo diría q al sur de la ciudad d Ica está la extensión mas grande del campo iqueño pues son aprox. 30 Km de recorrido con puras chacras. Eso si cuando se acaban estas chacras empieza d nuevo el desierto.


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

alvarobendezu said:


> Uhm... En el sur no hay muchos cultivos de caña de azúcar, eso si viñedos un montón al igual q espárragos, árboles frutales, páprika, paltos y verduras como tomates.
> Y yo diría q al sur de la ciudad d Ica está la extensión mas grande del campo iqueño pues son aprox. 30 Km de recorrido con puras chacras. Eso si cuando se acaban estas chacras empieza d nuevo el desierto.


Ica está rodeada de fundos y chacras por todos lados, exceptuando tal vez el oeste (San Joaquín, etc).

El sur de Ica está como para otro tema. En verdad hay mucho que ver por ahí, desde las huacas hasta los extensos campos de las agroexportadoras, eso sin contar el desierto de Ocucaje en el cual se pueden encontrar fósiles.


----------

